# Solved: playing Zune with car stereo?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have a new Zune 120G and I'd like to be able to play it in the car through the car speakers...what are my options? 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.zune.net/en-US/products/z/zunecarpack/details.page/


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks; that's what I'll get...


----------

